# De-Activating DirecTV2PC?



## aziz (Oct 11, 2008)

Folks:

Unless I have missed something, I do not know of a way to de-activate the DirecTV2PC activation code, so it can be re-used. Anyone? The only way is to establish a new one with a new e-mail address.

I really hope, when it is no longer a BETA, it does not require this activation code anymore.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't believe there is a way to deactivate the activation code for re-use, but it's a fairly straightforward to request new activation codes via the DIRECTV2PC web site and there seems to be no shortage of licenses right now.


----------



## Amerikes (May 18, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I don't believe there is a way to deactivate the activation code for re-use, but it's a fairly straightforward to request new activation codes via the DIRECTV2PC web site and there seems to be no shortage of licenses right now.


I formatted my hard drive, and had to create another e-mail address to be able to obtain another key. Is there an easier that you know of?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Amerikes said:


> I formatted my hard drive, and had to create another e-mail address to be able to obtain another key. Is there an easier that you know of?


use gmail and add . to you email address and Google does just drop them.
aka [email protected] and [email protected] go to [email protected]


----------



## Amerikes (May 18, 2006)

JoeTheDragon said:


> use gmail and add . to you email address and Google does just drop them.
> aka [email protected] and [email protected] go to [email protected]


Thanks Joe


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks .. DIRECTV is providing a free service to you with DIRECTV2PC, let's keep it that way. Please do not ask for additional software keys if you do not need them. Thank You.

Since this the question has been asked and answered and this trudges into an area that is not allowed at DBSTalk, I'm going to close this thread:

User Agreement


> You agree to not use the Service to:
> (c) upload, post, email or otherwise transmit any Content that
> (2) consists of instructional information on illegal activities, including, but not limited to, hacking, cracking, and phreaking


----------

